# Non-planted Aquascaping Inspiration



## skeletonw00t (24 Apr 2012)

Hi all,

I've had enough with all the hassle & maintenance required for planted tanks & i am thinking of converting mine into a completely non-planted tank.

I'm just looking for a bit of inspiration, perhaps from some of the good scapers on here for a tank which has no plants.

I like the okiishi resin rocks on aqua essentials so was thinking of using those & a nice sand & some pebbles.

Anyone else have a nice - non-planted tank?


----------



## George Farmer (24 Apr 2012)

I've done a few. I tend to get bored quite quickly with non-planted aquascapes, unless the fish happen to be particularly interesting. Shelldwellers and angelfish were my favourites here.

60cm - Cambodia Blackwater (2009)





60cm - Shelldweller Sanctuary (2010)




60cm - White cloud mountain (2009)




60cm - Brackish biotope (gobies) (2010)




30 minute 'scape (2011)

30 minute scape by George Farmer, on Flickr

Goldfish (2011)

goldfish by George Farmer, on Flickr

Rio Nanay (2011)

rio nanay by George Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Matt Warner (24 Apr 2012)

I love the goldfish tank George. There is a lot you can do without plants, but personally I enjoy the faffing and playing about with all the gadgets and equipment. I may sound a bit weird but I actually enjoy doing my weekly 50% water change too


----------



## Ian Holdich (24 Apr 2012)

+1 For Multis, they are interesting fish and that scape of Georges is a good inspiration.


----------



## skeletonw00t (24 Apr 2012)

I love the shelldweller tank... But would it look wierd if i had cardinal tetras in a layout like that :/


----------



## OllieNZ (24 Apr 2012)

skeletonw00t said:
			
		

> I love the shelldweller tank... But would it look wierd if i had cardinal tetras in a layout like that :/


Use wcmm or a lighter coloured tetra. I do have cardinals with mine, in a planted though and they look good  or get some black calvus


----------

